# Cristian Totti, figlio di Totti già fenomeno. Video.



## admin (19 Maggio 2014)

Christian Totti, figlio di Francesco, promette subito bene. Ha vinto il suo primo trofeo da baby calciatore mettendo in mostra giocate che ricordano le prodezze del padre. 

Totti Jr ha 9 anni (è nato nel 2005) e gioca nella Totti Soccer, quadra di Ostia fondata proprio dal padre. 

Qui in basso al secondo post una grande azione di Christian Totti. Video.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2014)




----------



## Butcher (19 Maggio 2014)

Ha pigliato traversa piena comunque


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2014)

E' già più forte di me


----------



## accadde_domani (17 Giugno 2014)

Mi dicono che già nell'ambito della Totti Soccer School ci sono talenti migliori. Dal prossimo anno dovrebbe passare direttamente alla Roma comunque.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Giugno 2014)

Se ha anche soltanto la metà del talento del padre diventerà sicuramente un fenomeno.


----------

